# For Rita Hunter Fans... And Those Who Should Be



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a really marvelous radio portrait of Rita upon the occasion of her Met Debut. If you have never heard her she had one of the most beautiful voices of all time, equally at home in Wagner and Verdi. She also had one of the most beautifully integrated voices from the chest to the head register. The interview has an interview with her teacher, Dame Eva Turner, the greatest Turandot of all time supposedly. It is great to listen to on your commute.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I never followed Rita Hunter a lot during a career but it’s great to hear someone from an ordinary working class background who made it in classical music and especially in the ultimate elitist realm of opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just discovered this wonderful video of her singing There Is A Fairy in My Garden and an extended standup set .... she is a hoot. Is she the only operatic standup other than Anna Russell. Yes, she is absolutely monumental, but her face is very pretty, which most studio portraits don't reveal. This is the only video footage of Rita on Youtube.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I just discovered this wonderful video of her singing There Is A Fairy in My Garden and an extended standup set .... she is a hoot. Is she the only operatic standup other than Anna Russell. Yes, she is absolutely monumental, but her face is very pretty, which most studio portraits don't reveal. This is the only video footage of Rita on Youtube.


What a hoot! Thanks for sharing.

N.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> This is the only video footage of Rita on Youtube.


Roberta Peters, Boheme ~ Rita Hunter,Trovatore (private film) 1976


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Mollie John said:


> Roberta Peters, Boheme ~ Rita Hunter,Trovatore (private film) 1976


You can't really see her in any meaningful way but her singing is divine. She sort of blends in with the curtain;-) Thanks.


----------

